# Radio Room presentation with a difference



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks to United States SN Member kewl dude for bringing this site to our attention and which may have been missed previously by some.

http://www.nps.gov/archive/safr/radiorm.html

RCA 4U console fitted to Victory class liberty ships and my first free lance foc "World Peace/ELAF". 
Sam liberty class were fitted with the MW only 3U.

Hold left click on the mouse and pan right round the entire installation, including excellent zoom.

l to r...
Auto Alarm with auto key below. 
SW 400W transmitter with main rx below.
MW 400W transmitter with emergency TRF MF/LF receiver below. 
Emergency transmitter.
Between Main and MF/LF receivers I think is a 500 kc/s only emergency crystal receiver.


----------

